# [Extreme] Windows-XP-Rettungsmodus



## PCGH_Marco (21. September 2007)

Der sogenannte abgesicherte Modus von Windows XP erlaubt es, das Betriebssystem schnell und einfach wiederherzustellen, falls es nicht mehr startet. Das Betriebssystem bietet einige Notanker, mit denen Sie es wieder lauffähig bekommen. Die wichtigste Funktion ist der abgesicherte Modus. Dabei werden nur die nötigsten Dienste, Treiber und Zusatzfunktionen während des Bootvorgangs von XP gestartet. So können Sie in den meisten Fällen das Betriebssystem noch starten und das Startproblem ausschalten, da viele Änderungen im abgesicherten Modus auch im normalen Modus wirksam werden.

*Inhalt:* 
*>> Abgesicherter Modus* 
*>> Auflösungs-/Bildwiederholfrequenz-Probleme* 
*>> Fehlerdiagnose mit der Windows-Ereignisanzeige* 
*>> Systemwiederherstellung von Windows XP nutzen* 
*>> Autostartprogramm und Dienste abschalten* 
*>> Software entfernen* 
*>> Treiberprobleme* 
*>> Unsignierte Treiber* 
*>> Geräte deaktivieren* 
*>> Startprotokollierung* 
*>> Wenn der abgesicherte Modus nicht mehr hilft* 



*>> Abgesicherter Modus* 
Sollten Sie Windows XP noch starten können, rufen Sie den abgesicherten Modus über die Systemkonfiguration auf. Geben Sie dazu unter Start  Ausführen das Kommando msconfig ein und klicken Sie auf den Reiter Allgemein. Setzen Sie den Punkt auf Diagnosesystemstart  Nur grundlegende Geräte und Dienste laden. Klicken Sie anschließend auf OK und starten Sie den PC neu.

Bleibt Windows XP allerdings schon während des Startvorgangs hängen, müssen Sie das Bootmenü aufrufen. Drücken Sie dazu nach der BIOS-Meldung die Taste F8. Im erscheinenden Menü wählen Sie nun den Punkt Abgesicherter Modus aus und drücken Enter. Während des Starts wird kein Bootbild eingeblendet und der Vorgang dauert länger als normal. Arbeiten Sie mit mehreren Benutzerkonten, sollten Sie sich über das Administratorkonto anmelden, welches nur im abgesicherten Modus erscheint. Anschließend weist Sie Windows noch auf die Besonderheiten des abgesicherten Modus hin, klicken Sie hier auf Ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*>> Auflösungs-/Bildwiederholfrequenz-Probleme*
Sie haben den Monitor gewechselt und dieser zeigt nur noch eine Fehlermeldung statt Windows an? Dann wird dem Monitor eine nicht darstellbare Auflösung vom PC übermittelt oder die Bildwiederholfrequenz ist zu hoch eingestellt. Rufen Sie im abgesicherten Modus mit rechter Maustaste plus Eigenschaften die Anzeigeeinstellungen auf. Wechseln Sie in den Reiter Einstellungen und wählen Sie hier die Schaltfläche Erweitert. Klicken Sie nun in der Registerkarte Grafikkarte die Schaltfläche Alle Modi auflisten an und wählen Sie die Auflösung sowie  Bildwiederholfrequenz, mit der Ihr Monitor arbeiten kann. Die Standardwiederholrate sollte bei den meisten Konfigurationen funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*>> Fehlerdiagnose mit der Windows-Ereignisanzeige*
Die Ereignisanzeige zeichnet alle wichtigen Vorgänge im System auf. Daher ist sie bei der Fehlersuche ein nützliches Werkzeug. Sie rufen die Ereignisanzeige auf, indem Sie unter Start  Ausführen das Kommando eventvwr eingeben. Suchen Sie nun unter Anwendung und System nach einem Fehler. Indem Sie die Meldung doppelt anklicken, können Sie weitere Informationen zum Vorgang abrufen. Die Ereignisanzeige besteht aus den drei Logbüchern: Unter Anwendung werden alle Meldungen gesammelt, die von Programmen generiert werden. Das Logbuch Sicherheit zeichnet unter anderem Änderungen der Benutzerrechte auf. Im Feld System werden alle Meldungen von Windows XP selbst aufgelistet. 

Zudem gibt es drei Informationsarten: Fehler bedeutet, dass ein schwerwiegendes Problem vorliegt und ein Anwendereingriff notwendig ist. Aber Vorsicht: Nicht alle Fehler müssen zwingend behoben werden. Die Anzeige Warnung heißt, dass ein Vorgang stattgefunden hat, der nicht bedrohlich ist, aber Ihre Aufmerksamkeit erfordert. Die dritte Anzeigeart ist Information, diese dient zum besseren Verständnis der Systemabläufe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*>> Systemwiederherstellung von Windows XP nutzen*
Startet Windows nach der Installation einer neuen Software oder eines Treibers nicht mehr, hilft Ihnen oft eine Sicherheitskopie von XP weiter. Drücken Sie dazu nach der BIOS-Meldung die Taste F8 und rufen Sie statt Abgesicherter Modus die Option Letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration auf. Sollte dies schon nicht mehr klappen, starten Sie den abgesicherten Modus. Klicken Sie dazu unter Start  Programme  Zubehör  Systemprogramme auf Systemwiederherstellung. Wählen Sie nun einen Wiederherstellungspunkt, an dem Windows mit Sicherheit noch fehlerfrei funktioniert hat. Da diese Funktion nicht nur Einstellungen, sondern auch Systemdateien wiederherstellt, kann Windows in der Regel gerettet werden.



*>> Autostartprogramm und Dienste abschalten*
Oft sind Programme im Autostart oder neue Dienste schuld, wenn Windows nicht mehr richtig bootet. Im abgesicherten Modus können Sie zur Fehlereingrenzung Autostartprogramme und Dienste temporär deaktivieren. Nachdem Sie Windows XP im abgesicherten Modus gestartet haben, klicken Sie auf Start  Ausführen und geben msconfig ein. Wechseln Sie nun in den Reiter Systemstart und entfernen Sie die Haken bei den Anwendungen, die Sie vor kurzem installiert haben. Wechseln Sie anschließend in die Registerkarte Dienste und setzen Sie den Haken bei Alle Microsoft-Dienste ausblenden. Nun beenden Sie alle Dienste, die übrig geblieben sind. Wenn Sie den Virenscanner ausschließen können, sollten Sie dessen Dienste aktiv lassen. Versuchen Sie anschließend, Windows XP ganz normal zu starten, und schalten Sie die Dienste und Autostarteinträge nacheinander wieder ein, bis Sie endlich den schuldigen Eintrag gefunden haben.



*>> Software entfernen*
Auch nach der Installation einer neuen Anwendung kann es zu Startproblemen von Windows XP kommen. Vor allem Sicherheitssoftware, die tief ins System eingreift, sorgt in einigen Fällen dafür, dass Windows nicht mehr startet. Hinzu kommen Kopierschutzprogramme, die mit Spielen installiert werden. Starten Sie den abgesicherten Modus und klicken Sie auf Start  Einstellungen  Systemsteuerung  Software. Wählen Sie die Anwendung und betätigen Sie die Schaltfläche Entfernen. Anschließend sollten Sie den Programme-Ordner prüfen, ob alle Teile der Software gelöscht sind. Zudem empfehlen wir Ihnen einen Blick in die Windows-Registrierung. Geben Sie dazu unter Start  Ausführen den Aufruf regedit ein. Folgen Sie nun dem Schlüssel

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software

und prüfen Sie den Eintrag zu der unerwünschten Software. Bevor Sie etwas löschen, sollten Sie per Registrierung  Registrierungsdatei exportieren eine Sicherheitskopie des jeweiligen Schlüssels anlegen.



*>> Treiberprobleme*
Die Installation eines neuen Treibers kann auch für Startprobleme von Windows XP sorgen. Starten Sie als Erstes den abgesicherten Modus und rufen Sie den Geräte-Manager auf. Drücken Sie dazu die Windows-Taste und Pause gleichzeitig und klicken Sie anschließend auf Hardware  Geräte-Manager. Suchen Sie nun das Gerät, dessen Treiber Sie zuletzt installiert haben. Öffnen Sie per Doppelklick die Eigenschaften und wählen Sie den Reiter Treiber aus. Über die Schaltfläche Installierte Treiber haben Sie die Möglichkeit, zur vorherigen Treiberversion zu wechseln. In seltenen Fällen zeigt Windows die Meldung Es wurden keine Sicherheitskopien der Treiberdateien für dieses Gerät erstellt an. Haben Sie den alten oder einen anderen Treiber auf einem Laufwerk, klicken Sie einfach auf die Schaltfläche Aktualisieren. Wählen Sie Nein, diesmal nicht und anschließend Software von einer Liste oder bestimmten Quelle installieren. Im nächsten Dialog geben Sie den Pfad zum Treiber an und installieren ihn.



*>> Unsignierte Treiber*
Wenn Sie nicht genau wissen, welcher Treiber für das instabile System verantwortlich ist, kann Ihnen vielleicht die Dateisignaturverifizierung weiterhelfen. Microsoft sorgt mit einer Zertifizierung (auch WHQL-Zertifizierung genannt) von Gerätetreibern dafür, dass diese keine Probleme unter Windows XP verursachen. Daher ist es ratsam, Treiber ohne diese Zertifizierung zur Fehlerdiagnose aus dem System zu entfernen. Starten Sie den PC im abgesicherten Modus und geben Sie unter Start  Ausführen den Befehl sigverif ein. Es erscheint die Dateisignaturverifizierung, klicken Sie auf Starten. Nachdem der Vorgang beendet ist, wählen Sie Erweitert  Protokollieren  Protokoll anzeigen aus. In der Liste sehen Sie alle signierten und unsignierten Treiberdateien. 

Erstellen Sie einen neuen Ordner mit dem Namen Treiberbackup und suchen Sie anschließend die unsignierten Treiberdateien im Ordner C:\windows\system32\drivers. Schneiden Sie die Dateien aus und speichern Sie diese in Treiberbackup zwischen. Starten Sie den Rechner anschließend im normalen Modus und ignorieren Sie die Meldung, dass nicht alle Treiber gefunden werden. Nun schieben Sie jede Datei nach und nach zurück und prüfen jedes Mal, ob der PC noch startet. Hinweis: Diesen Tipp sollten Sie nicht für den Grafikkartentreiber anwenden, da sonst manchmal kein Bild mehr erscheint.



*>> Geräte deaktivieren*
Bei der Fehlerdiagnose ist es sehr hilfreich, wenn Sie unter Windows Geräte systematisch deaktivieren. Dazu rufen Sie im abgesicherten Modus den Geräte-Manager (Windows-Taste plus Pause) auf. Suchen Sie das oder die Geräte heraus, bei denen Sie den Fehler vermuten, und klicken Sie diese mit der rechten Maustaste an. Im erscheinenden Kontextmenü wählen Sie nun Deaktivieren. Anschließend versuchen Sie, den Rechner im normalen Modus zu starten. Nach und nach können Sie die Geräte auf die gleiche Weise wieder aktivieren, bis Sie den Verursacher gefunden haben. Hinweis: Komponenten aus dem Bereich Systemgeräte sollten Sie nicht abschalten.



*>> Startprotokollierung*
Die Startprotokollierung hilft Ihnen, wenn Windows XP beim Start hängen bleibt. Diese Funktion zeichnet alle Treiber auf, die während des Bootens geladen werden. Drücken Sie nach der BIOS-Meldung F8 und wählen Sie Startprotokollierung aktivieren aus. Anschließend starten Sie Windows normal, bis es hängen bleibt, und aktivieren dann den abgesicherten Modus. Rufen Sie nun mit dem Explorer den Ordner Windows auf der Systempartition auf und suchen Sie die Datei ntbtlog.txt. Darin wird der Start von Windows XP protokolliert. Beachten Sie bitte, dass jeder Start des abgesicherten Modus auch aufgezeichnet wird. Sie müssen also nach dem richtigen Eintrag in der ntbtlog.txt suchen. Die verschiedenen Starts sind in der Datei nach Datum und Uhrzeit getrennt.



*>> Wenn der abgesicherte Modus nicht mehr hilft*
Funktioniert der abgesicherte Modus nicht mehr, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, XP zu retten: Entweder Sie nutzen die Reparaturfunktion oder die Wiederherstellungskonsole der Windows-XP-CD. Einen Artikel dazu finden Sie auf der DVD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es schon mal irgendjemanden gelungen ist, mit dem Reparaturmodus der CD eine defekte Windows Installation wieder zu reparieren.
Bei mir klappt das nie, selbst wenn ich mal einen Fehler direkt einbaue, der eigentlich leicht zu beheben ist.


----------



## ZakMc (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es schon mal irgendjemanden gelungen ist, mit dem Reparaturmodus der CD eine defekte Windows Installation wieder zu reparieren.
> Bei mir klappt das nie, selbst wenn ich mal einen Fehler direkt einbaue, der eigentlich leicht zu beheben ist.


 
da gebe ich dir recht. das funktioniert nur sehr selten. wirklich helfen tut nur die reparaturkonsole. dies ist aber für laien schwer zu benutzen. als alternative würde sich ein usb-stick anbieten von den gebootet werden kann (mit ein mini betriebsystem). oder die windows-vista cd. dort befindet sich ein mini betriebsystem auf der dvd "Windows PE 2.0" dort ist möglich noch andere programme und treiber nachzuladen zbs ein browser. von einen usb-stick oder einer cd. der nachteil hier ist halt wieder das sich viel über die eingabeaufforderung abspielt.

aber das währe doch mal ein gutes thema für ein artikel im heft oder?


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es schon mal irgendjemanden gelungen ist, mit dem Reparaturmodus der CD eine defekte Windows Installation wieder zu reparieren.
> Bei mir klappt das nie, selbst wenn ich mal einen Fehler direkt einbaue, der eigentlich leicht zu beheben ist.



Ich habe das schon einmal geschaft. Hatte mal meinen Vierenscanner "zu scharf" eingestellt und er hat meiner Freundin einen Virusbefall in der User32.dll angezeigt... naja bei Virusalarm ist klar: SIE HAT den "VIRUS" GELÖSCHT!!! Und damit auch die User32.dll... Ende vom lied: BLUE-Screen... Also XP CD rein und gedacht naja musst wohl neu installieren. War schon fast davor und dann habe ich eine zweite Reperatur-Funktion gefunden... Die ist dort mit gelistet wo man sich entscheiden muß ob man Formatiren will... Also auf reparatur gegangen und siehe da: Es hat geklappt... Hat zwar gut ne stunde gedauert aber die Daten waren alle noch da.  der Media Player von 11 auf 9, und der I-Explorer von 7 auf 6 zurück gestellt aber das hat mich nicht intressiert...


----------



## amdintel (8. Juni 2009)

ich hab was geiles mir gebastelt ,
es ist egal ob ich XP oder Vista wieder herstellen will,
auf jedem meiner PCs habe ich ein Backup Tool und damit 
das System also das Windows komplett  als Image gesichert
auf ein anderes Festplatten LW ,
ich habe ja um überhaupt ins I-Net zu kommen ein O2 UMTs Stick , jedes hat einen kleinen SD Card Reader ,
da habe ich eine kleine SD Card drin und auf dieser Mobil Parnter installiert , weil ich mit mehreren PCs on gehe und dann nur 1 x die Taffics gespeichert werden,

gestern Nacht  habe ich dann nach lagen suchen ein gutes System Backup gefunden auch für XP/Vista 64, gefunden das sehr zuverlässig funktioniert ,  das auch eine Notfall Boot SD Karte erstellen kann, also habe ich habe die Notfall Boot CD 
noch auf meinen UMTS Stick mit  installiert , 
wenn ich jetzt mal den PC zurück setzten muss,
muss ich nicht mehr nach der Notfall CD suchen,
ich drücke einfach beim Booten F8 und booten den PC vom UMTS Stick und gelange darüber in die System Wiederherstellung, die dauert  für LW C. ca, 7 bis 12 min  m danach ist wieder alles in Lot  .. genial


----------

